# Marvel Pinball - IronMan



## Tinsel (Feb 9, 2011)

Reached 41 million, and was only a couple of hits away from facing Ultimo since I had won all of the Stark Missions. Than I wanted to look at the score board. The prompt said to update your system and my Internet was not working at that point. Now the system is updating but who knows if my score will be recorded or not. It never pays to do well.

Yeah, but that would have been cool none the less to fight Ultimo. I'm not sure what that would have been like. He pops up out of the middle area of the table.

If my score does not get erased than I'm happy with it for sure, but I was close to solving the game. Basically if you defeat Ultimo, than there is that space ship up top where you lock the balls, but I can't think of any other part of the game that would be left to win.

I like some of the Zen Pinball tables as well, especially the Excalibur table. I was disappointed with the Pirate table on FX2, so I stayed with the Sony selection which are fine, but Iron Man is very clear as far as the goal of the game, although it is not perfect, but it is fast paced, varied, and the missions are challenging. I suppose that it would have been nice to somehow see a little more animation, but that is something for the future.

For $10, it is worth downloading. If anyone can get to Ultimo, than I'd be interested in hearing about what they think of the tables. I have mostly only played the Iron Man table, and here I was almost finished playing it because as soon as I beat Ultimo than I'll move on.


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 9, 2011)

Additional Note:

It looks like, if you are not signed in than your score does not get recorded on the Online Scoreboard. My high score is in the 41 millions but I was not signed in. When I went to sign in, it told me that I had to get a system update, so after that finally happened, I see that my high score is recorded locally, but it is not recorded on the Online Scoreboard. Now I would be upset about this if I had defeated Ultimo, but since I didn't quite accomplish that, I was one step short, I'm not going to worry about it too much because that means that I'm not finished playing and I'll likely get a higher score if I can beat Ultimo. You get 10 million points by completing that mission. The other five missions provide you with 5 million points each. I had to do the multi ball mission two or three times before I could beat it, and that is why I had 41 million.

Well I can prove this with a digital photo of course. Go ahead, and see if you are capable. Sign in first!


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 10, 2011)

​Looks cool to me with super-villains Whiplash and the Mandarin standing on the sides, plus you can see and hear Tony Stark. I saw Ultimo (on another game trailer), he is huge when he climbs out from the center of the table.​


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll watch the trailer later tonight but right now there is probably too much traffic Online. I'd like to see what Ultimo looks like.

Typically I can win about 2 out of 5 Stark Missions, although today I tried a couple of games and I'm only getting about 8 or 10 million points which is not that great, but that one game I was almost there, just needed to hit the gate once more to open it, and than if I would have put the ball up there than it would have activated Ultimo.

It is a good game, but I have yet to achieve a free ball, so that is whacked. I'd like to have another couple of tables like the Iron Man table, but of course with different themes and animations. Anyway, I play about ten games a week, but not every week. That Excalibur table is great, but the rules are complicated. The Blade table is interesting, but again, I'm not sure what all of the rules are. On Iron Man it is quite clear, but quite honestly I don't know what the rules are on that one either. I do know what to do however, and that is, to hit the glowing ramps.


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 10, 2011)

I just played one where I had 22 million on the first ball, and won 3 of the missions, and than I only ended up with 24 million in the end. The last two balls where not great, and the reason is because of fatigue. You can only play so much. I was just trying to focus, but my body was falling apart, I couldn't focus.

At least this time I was logged in.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 10, 2011)

Tinsel said:


> I just played one where I had 22 million on the first ball, and won 3 of the missions, and than I only ended up with 24 million in the end. The last two balls where not great, and the reason is because of fatigue. You can only play so much. I was just trying to focus, but my body was falling apart, I couldn't focus.
> 
> At least this time I was logged in.


 

I know what you mean, there are some games I have trouble walking away from. I found the Iron Man Pinball game trailer for you Tinsel.


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 10, 2011)

That trailer is great because it shows quite a few of the animations. I admit that I have never reached the mini game on the battle ship, but I have initiated the multi ball for the battle ship, and of course the Ultimo battle remains.

I played a few games of Excalibur but I have not really focused on that table, although I know that it is quite fast paced and challenging. Basically I can play about five games of Iron Man before I start to get useless at pinball, but in at least a couple of those games I'm up there close to 15 million or more. Yes it will be a good day when I defeat Ultimo, indeed. Than maybe I'll move to Excalibur, or else stay with Marvel.

I've never tried the Haunted Mansion table, although where are the H.P. Lovecraft tables. That is the real question. There should be a Dunwich table, as well as a Innsmouth table.

That reminds me, I wanted to read the Sarnath story tonight.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 10, 2011)

*Bring on the horror to digital pinball*

Tinsel, you and I think alike....check out the....


Necronomicon Pinball Game!​


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks like a different Necronomicon the the one written by the mad Arab. The Necronomicon only appears in a few stories that I have read. This one is not up to par, so they should keep trying. Maybe they will get there, but a game that is based on that book would be less intuitive than a game that is based on one of the short stories, since you would be able to use the story as reference. Here the Necronomicon would need to be pieced together from excerpts in several different stories, something which Lovecraft was not focusing on as far as I would assume. I actually don't know that much about it. I gather that it is a spell book since I think I remember it being used in The Dunwich Horror.


----------

